# Cannot get free t4 in range with NDT



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Ive gone up and down ranges and even added synthetic t4, none of which has increased my free t4. Whats alarming my latest NDT raise to 180mg has dropped my free t4.

TSH 0.001 
Free t3 5.7 (3.0-6.0) 
Free t4 13.1 (10-20)

My free t3 Im happy with, its about 75% of range. My free t4 has never gotten above 40% of range. Currently 31%.

They say you should aim to get to 75%, but I just cant no matter how much NDT or synthetics I take.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The more NDT you add, the lower your free t4 will drop. This is expected. You won't fix it on NDT as this is what is suppose to happen. You u Abe to focus on free t3...and yours looks high enough.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Don't get so focused on reaching the 75% mark. It is a guideline, not a hard & fast rule. Find a range where you feel well and aim to stay there. It works too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you edit your signature please so - we know your history.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks all, I thought 75% was hard and fast rule.

The crazy thing is, the range is different in different places in this country so my t4 is a higher perecentage depending on where I get tested.

How much instant t3 is in 210MG on NDT (3.5grains armour equal I think)


----------



## Atifraza (Jan 28, 2015)

Just thought I would update, and ask another question if I could.

I was walking my dog on Saturday and slipped, badly dislocating and fracturing my ankle in 3 places, this is the second bone break incident since being diagnosed with graves in Aug 2011. I am still in remission since july 2014, bloods still looking ok, I had a battery of bloods taken on Saturday and I was sound enough to mention to them that a had graves and UC, so would assume that those bloods were tested aswell.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yikes, have you had a bone density scan? My experience of being hyper for a long time and undiagnosed/ untreated has left me with osteoporosis.


----------

